# Solved: Outlook 2010 - won't open hyperlinks



## bobbycow36 (Sep 27, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz, Intel64 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1534 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM), 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152524 MB, Free - 82189 MB; J: Total - 99 MB, Free - 61 MB; K: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 49852 MB;
Motherboard: NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL, GA-8TRC410M-NF
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Had been working fine but now hyperlinks and thumbnails etc in emails won't open in Outlook.
There is a change of colour when I click but that's it. Repeated clicking is no help.
Right clicking only provides menu choice of copy not open etc
No new programs or add-ons added for at least 3 weeks - this just happened yesterday
Can find no obvious conflicts. Have rebooted x 4 times to no effect.
Have searched on net to find solution but nothing that I found has helped
Hyper links outside of Outlook work fine and Outlook otherwise works fine too, but I get a lot of mail with hyperlinks and thumbnails and it has cut me off from all of them
Grateful for any advice
Des


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try the fixit on 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310049?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you do a uninstall of the Chrome browser?


----------



## bobbycow36 (Sep 27, 2010)

dvk01 said:


> try the fixit on
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310049?wa=wsignin1.0


The little man fixed it for me - many thanks!
Back to normal
BC


----------



## bobbycow36 (Sep 27, 2010)

DaveA said:


> Did you do a uninstall of the Chrome browser?


Thanks foor the suggestion but I didn't and the suggestion above did the trick!
BC


----------

